

EBook price war breaks out on Cyber Monday - MondayMan
http://www.beyond-black-friday.com/2012/11/26/80-discounts-on-kindle-ebooks-for-cyber-monday/

======
bdfh42
Not much sign of such deals on <http://www.amazon.co.uk> \- pity I could have
topped up the kindle. Most are more than the paperback price.

